# REPORT: AEW Facing Legal Issues Following CM Punk Backstage Fight



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

God damn I wanted to hear MJF absolutely unload on this bullshit.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s not a work.

Source trust me bro


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the its a work lobby:


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

I hope CM Punk is SENT DOWN for this! 🤣 I've had enough of him slandering the EVPs of AEW. It's not rite.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone will end up in serious legal trouble from this, assuming the stories we've heard are true, it sounds like Omega and the Bucks were trying to intimidate Punk, Punk defended himself initiating the violence and Ace Steel was trying to defend his wife.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

You could have put this in the stickied thread @M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 i'll add this news there


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIIIG Nige said:


> I hope CM Punk is SENT DOWN for this! 🤣 I've had enough of him slandering the EVPs of AEW. It's not rite.


Slander lmao. Maybe check what words mean before you use them.

Punk hasn’t said a thing that isn’t demonstrably true.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Ace Steel will be the fall guy, guaranteed.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> It’s not a work.
> 
> Source trust me bro


That sums up pretty much every "wrestling journalist" thats out there now lol


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fuck all will happen legally.

Men had a fight. They won’t be the first, they won’t be the last and not one of them is pussy enough to take it down the legal route - fortunately this isn’t Hollywood and they’re not cry babies like Chris Rock.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If this is not a work, then it is really embarrassing behavior for supposed grown men


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

toon126 said:


> Fuck all will happen legally.
> 
> Men had a fight. They won’t be the first, they won’t be the last and not one of them is pussy enough to take it down the legal route - fortunately this isn’t Hollywood and they’re not cry babies like Chris Rock.


In regards to the fight, aside from the chair throw it sounds similar to the Michaels / Hart fight. No legal ramifications from it. Shawn quit but was back within three weeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd guess that the legal issue is that if AEW is staging real fights they have to go through the Athletic Commission


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

cause the cops were just there, right?

this massive brawl lasted so long, they could call all the cops ever

source: Dave says so


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nothing is going to happen. Either this is an elaborate work or AEW have crumbled within a few years.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

I hope this doesn't cause issues with Warner and the TV deal. No network wants to be partnered with a show where there is so much drama and in-fighting amongst the cast. Very unprofessional behaviour. Unless of course this is a work and Warner are in on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HoneyBee said:


> I hope this doesn't cause issues with Warner and the TV deal. No network wants to be partnered with a show where there is so much drama and in-fighting amongst the cast. Very unprofessional behaviour. Unless of course this is a work and Warner are in on it.


they have several shows in production with AEW

how much money do you guys want to bet one of it is a hectic 'reality' show ?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cause the cops were just there, right?
> 
> this massive brawl lasted so long, they could call all the cops ever
> 
> source: Dave says so


Ace Steel bit a dude and was pulling peoples hair!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

The 'brawl' is a work. Olivier and the Hardlys wouldnt know how to throw a real punch 😆


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Seafort said:


> In regards to the fight, aside from the chair throw it sounds similar to the Michaels / Hart fight. No legal ramifications from it. Shawn quit but was back within three weeks.


Exactly. It was a brawl that happens, particularly in a testosterone fuelled environment. If any single man there is thinking about pressing charges or filing for damages, they’d lose a shit ton of respect.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hang on … we are listening to metzler now? I thought he lied and made stuff up.

I can’t keep up. Can someone tell me what I am supposed to believe?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ace Steel bit a dude and was pulling peoples hair!


did he rake the eyes and back too?!!



thorn123 said:


> Hang on … we are listening to metzler now? I thought he lied and made stuff up.
> 
> I can’t keep up. Can someone tell me what I am supposed to believe?


believe in Papa LICC - I won't steer you wrong my son


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cause the cops were just there, right?
> 
> this massive brawl lasted so long, they could call all the cops ever
> 
> source: Dave says so


Called the cops but the owner was doing a media scrum you know...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

People being worked to the core, you hate to see it.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cause the cops were just there, right?
> 
> this massive brawl lasted so long, they could call all the cops ever
> 
> source: Dave says so


To be fair, cops are always in arenas when there is a big event. So, yeah, the fact they were just there is actually believable.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Convenient excuse to not talk about it with any wrestling media. 

Hmm...


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I think it’s flat out ignorant to call it a work. How can people not know what they’re looking at here? How would this “work” benefit anyone? Punk, the Bucks, Hangman and Omega all come out looking worse for wear — oh yeah, not to mention THE COMPANY itself. This is negative press.

That part aside, they just had a PPV. Moxley and Punk had a good main event match. They had a big Samoa Joe return. A big MJF return. Why would they try to work an angle immediately after that overshadows EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING that just happened on your show ? It doesn’t make sense and it’s not what they’re doing.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

If this is a work, the whole thing is stupid as fuck.

I'm thinking it's not a work. It is possible that grown men with tons of testosterone flying around can have real issues and not everyone gives each other hugs and kisses backstage just because the outcomes of wrestling are predetermined?

Was it a work when CM Punk and WWE had a falling out and CM Punk was rewarded a 20 million settlement? Maybe to some of you it was, but maybe drama just follows CM Punk because it happens everywhere he goes and that's just who he is.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Everyone, literally EVERYONE in the know is saying it is NOT a work. And yet you still have marks on here saying it is. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Right now, Discovery execs are either:

1) Wondering what they’ve gotten into and considering approaching Khan about pulling the plug or non-renewal of the TV contract …

Or

2) Calling Tony to say, ‘You know, about that reality show we were talking about … we have some ideas’ …

(Or maybe both.)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Right now, Discovery execs are either:
> 
> 1) Wondering what they’ve gotten into and considering approaching Khan about pulling the plug or non-renewal of the TV contract …
> 
> ...


they already have the reality show in production

i would not be shocked if all of this is a part of 'AEW, Backstage HEAT!'


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hangman said:


> The 'brawl' is a work. Olivier and the Hardlys wouldnt know how to throw a real punch 😆











Not the hillyou want to die on…


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

If this turns out to be an angle (which I do not believe it is), then I've lost all faith in AEW because Tony Khan has no idea what he's doing.

Worked shoots don't make wrestling more real, it makes it less. I miss the days where breaking kayfabe was so important that everything was treated in a manner that was real which is the same way you would treat it if it were real.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> I think it’s flat out ignorant to call it a work. How can people not know what they’re looking at here? How would this “work” benefit anyone? Punk, the Bucks, Hangman and Omega all come out looking worse for wear — oh yeah, not to mention THE COMPANY itself. This is negative press.
> 
> That part aside, they just had a PPV. Moxley and Punk had a good main event match. They had a big Samoa Joe return. A big MJF return. Why would they try to work an angle immediately after that overshadows EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING that just happened on your show ? It doesn’t make sense and it’s not what they’re doing.


And yet, the hottest story ever involved with the company is the one backstage.

Money is money.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Jayinem said:


> If this is a work, the whole thing is stupid as fuck.
> 
> I'm thinking it's not a work. It is possible that grown men with tons of testosterone flying around can have real issues and not everyone gives each other hugs and kisses backstage just because the outcomes of wrestling are predetermined?
> 
> Was it a work when CM Punk and WWE had a falling out and CM Punk was rewarded a 20 million settlement? Maybe to some of you it was, but maybe drama just follows CM Punk because it happens everywhere he goes and that's just who he is.


No that wasn't a work because that's how adults settle disputes at a workplace. What Punk did was even considered highly unprofessional by many to this day. 

Punk went to Vince and said he was leaving, he tried to stop, Punk said a few things. Triple H didn't respond. Punk left. WWE tried to get him back, Punk ignored them and they sent him his release on his wedding. Punk did the podcast and then got sued and won. 

Does any of that sound as absurd as Punk's scrum rant that resulted in a melee backstage where people got bit, punched and gotten a black eye?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Everyone, literally EVERYONE in the know is saying it is NOT a work. And yet you still have marks on here saying it is. Fucking ridiculous.


Everyone, literally EVERYONE in the know saying MJF was not a work and on the way home and wouldn’t be at the PPV. And yet we still sat here laughing at you fucks for believing it. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

AEW may as well be WCW 2000 if this is a work, it's over for them. 

You sign all these big names and you have to stoop to THIS to get attention when you're only in your third year as a company instead of just continuing to build the company in a respectable manner?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they already have the reality show in production
> 
> i would not be shocked if all of this is a part of 'AEW, Backstage HEAT!'


How convenient that it also occurs the week reports come out that AEW’s reality shows might be halted with Warner Discovery cutting costs.

“Watch the buzz OUR ‘Real World’ can create in less than 24 hours.”


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jeez can't even have a little behind the scenes dust up anymore without legal ramifications.


----------



## BringBackMankind (8 mo ago)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Ace Steel bit a dude and was pulling peoples hair!


Sources say it was Dax Haywood who had his hair pulled


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> How convenient that it also occurs the week reports come out that AEW’s reality shows might be halted with Warner Discovery cutting costs.
> 
> “Watch the buzz OUR ‘Real World’ can create in less than 24 hours.”


I watched one episode of Rhodes to the Top and it was really boring. The big drama in the episode was Red Velvet was mad at Jade Cargill because she slapped her too hard in a match, so Brandi "parent trapped" them to both attend a wine tasting with her. Fucking garbage!

Eliteverse reality show already looking better than the Codyverse one LOL


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

bdon said:


> Everyone, literally EVERYONE in the know saying MJF was not a work and on the way home and wouldn’t be at the PPV. And yet we still sat here laughing at you fucks for believing it. Fucking ridiculous.


I still don't think that was a work. I think they worked it out. Wardlow's comments gave me all the evidence I needed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I watched one episode of Rhodes to the Top and it was really boring. The big drama in the episode was Red Velvet was mad at Jade Cargill because she slapped her too hard in a match, so Brandi "parent trapped" them to both attend a wine tasting with her. Fucking garbage!
> 
> Eliteverse reality show already looking better than the Codyverse one LOL


Why?


….


….


….because Codysux kthxlol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I watched one episode of Rhodes to the Top and it was really boring. The big drama in the episode was Red Velvet was mad at Jade Cargill because she slapped her too hard in a match, so Brandi "parent trapped" them to both attend a wine tasting with her. Fucking garbage!
> 
> Eliteverse reality show already looking better than the Codyverse one LOL


i’m watching this shit when it drops FR

i always wanted a true backstage wrestling show

Bucks and Kenny about to show Cody they even do reality tv better


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

thorwold said:


> Ace Steel will be the fall guy, guaranteed.


If Ace Steel didn’t throw a chair and bite somebody then this would have a normal backstage scrap with no police or legal imvolvement. You can’t be a fall guy for a thing that actually is your fault.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

cai1981 said:


> To be fair, cops are always in arenas when there is a big event. So, yeah, the fact they were just there is actually believable.


Freaking cops, they always turned up on Raw is War all those years ago too. Ruined all the fun. Can’t count how many times stone cold Steve Austin got arrested. Don’t know how he ever to beat people up so much. Crazy times.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m watching this shit when it drops FR
> 
> i always wanted a true backstage wrestling show
> 
> Bucks and Kenny about to show Cody they even do reality tv better


Kenny showed Cody he was the best in-ring wrestler in NJPW. Kenny showed Cody he could “out-Sports Entertain” him with the Belt Collector gimmick.

Now he gonna shit on him with a reality tv show that goes #1 as Punk makes everyone in AEW look like stars with the most elaborate work the business has seen since Bash at the Beach ‘96.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

If Dave Meltzer said the sky was blue, I'd go outside and see for myself.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

It’s okay, Colt will help out with the legal fees.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they have several shows in production with AEW
> 
> how much money do you guys want to bet one of it is a hectic 'reality' show ?


Aew represents "days of our lives"


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Steel,is a idiot for throwing a chair. Someone could have got very hurt by that stupid move.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Lol this company is such a mess

and yet Jericho for some reason is willing to defend this company to the bitter end. Like die on the sword. He either must have part ownership or is really bitter at WWE for some reason.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Municipal Waste said:


> If Ace Steel didn’t throw a chair and bite somebody then this would have a normal backstage scrap with no police or legal imvolvement. You can’t be a fall guy for a thing that actually is your fault.


Probably you're right, but if this is all legit and Punk threw the first punch then that could be grounds too. We don't know what the specifics of any official legal issues would be and that the more serious stuff is all that is being focused on. It all depends how petty people would want to be.

What we do know is Tony was giving interviews last week in which he had to address all the backstage tensions, and in one with Meltzer he flat out said: 

_"Everybody's different, different people have come into the company, relationships have changed, people have changed. What's exciting is, clearly, it isn't hurting the wrestling product, and that people aren't hurting each other, nothing that we can't get past that's happened, or if somebody did cross the line they wouldn't be with the company anymore"_. 

If it is true that Punk threw the first punch, that surely technically qualifies as crossing the line, and as nobody can seriously believe that a wrestling promoter would willingly let his number 1 guy go, it seems in that case that Steel would sort of become the fall guy, even if his actions undoubtedly sound more worthy of facing consequences.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lol this company is such a mess
> 
> and yet Jericho for some reason is willing to defend this company to the bitter end.


Jericho literally said in the media scrum after the show that some of the shit that goes on there Vince would never stand for. That doesn't sound like defending to the bitter end.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lol this company is such a mess
> 
> and yet Jericho for some reason is willing to defend this company to the bitter end.


He signed the biggest contract of his career by far with AEW. 

If you work for a company and switch to another company for more money, you're probably going to defend the company you're currently working at even if you know deep down it's probably better to be at the other company, doesn't really matter what profession. It's almost always about the money.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ace Steel threw a steel chair.

...Heh.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

thorwold said:


> Jericho literally said in the media scrum after the show that some of the shit that goes on there Vince would never stand for. That doesn't sound like defending to the bitter end.


His comments he made about HHH the day before the PPV makes it sound like he is.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

im unsure if this a work or not tbh

if it is, why now, surely the return of MJF would have been the big story and waited for this one


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

FrankieDs316 said:


> His comments he made about HHH the day before the PPV makes it sound like he is.


I mean, I didn't hear the thing in full, and he may have gone a bit defensive and dick-measuring at the end, but plenty of what he said was also pretty true. Triple H's super dumb comment definitely deserved being pissed on when asked about.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Geeee said:


> If this is not a work, then it is really embarrassing behavior for supposed grown men


To be fair, they might be grown men, but they're wrestlers - and as a group, they're becoming more and more dominated by egomanic, fragile, emotional flowers who either collapse completely or defensively explode at the slightest hint of a real criticism of them as a person or a performer. Honestly, so many in the industry seem so thin skinned these days.

Back when Bret and HBK hated the sight of each other, they still worked together and put on some great matches. These days, we have a bunch of soft idiots who scream and scream until they're sick, or roll up into a ball until the nasty man goes away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at those who thought it was a work.

AEW looks to be in shambles, people are upset, people want to leave. Interestingly, this is more interesting than their average show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ironically, this company really started falling to pieces once Cody left, even if his on-screen stuff was a train wreck last year.

Total dumpster fire. On screen and off. Tony so obviously has no idea what he's doing but his ego is going to prevent him from hiring people that do, all the way to the bitter end.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

CM Punk is gonna be sued again by everyone he slandered. Colt Cabana is gonna have to meet against with his lawyer.

I can't wait!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Greatest work in the world.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

thorwold said:


> I mean, I didn't hear the thing in full, and he may have gone a bit defensive and dick-measuring at the end, but plenty of what he said was also pretty true. Triple H's super dumb comment definitely deserved being pissed on when asked about.


They both were unnecessary comments but Jericho just came off as a bitter old man.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

WWE was right in the long run not to sign Punk back


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Oh man. This is playing out nicely. I genuinely don't know anymore what is real and what isn't behind the scenes. This is making it super exciting.

Gonna be some captivating TV. Good or bad. Like a car crash you can't stop looking at.

I'm all in.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Whoever started the fight should be fined and suspended without pay and I don't give a damn whether it is Punk or Omega or Young Bucks. An example needs to be set so that this doesn't happen again.

This whole situation is really sad because Punk vs Omega for the title is the biggest main event that AEW can do that will do very good business, and now that most likely will not going to happen.


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source:Report: AEW Facing Legal Issues Following CM Punk Backstage Fight - WrestleTalk


wrestling suing eachother ? pussies.

in the old days the undertaker would just tell them to hit eachother on the head as hard as possible with the hardest part of a chair.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Legal issues don't necessarily mean lawsuits. Legal issues could be contracts and releases.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

iTs jUsT a wORk bRo


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

booyakas said:


> wrestling suing eachother ? pussies.
> 
> in the old days the undertaker would just tell them to hit eachother on the head as hard as possible with the hardest part of a chair.


Really sad no one busted out a pair of scissors. The good ol' days. Boys just being boys.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

It really is a shame if they can't hold it together. I guess this is why wrestling will never have a union.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

They suspended Eddie Kingston for a push slap type move to Sammy. If all of this is true, then CM Punk needs to be suspended. His buddy there needs to be suspended or fired. I also think that the Bucks and Omega need to face some sort of fine. Tony really needs to make a statement with this because right now he looks really bad for not being able to get any control of his locker room.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

It's ironic that Punk criticised 'wrestlers court' when something like that could have prevented all this happening.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If this is so serious like all the "wrestling journalists" have said, how come there hasn't been any suspensions or firings yet?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Now Bobby Fish who JUST left AEW wants to shoot fight Punk. Yes, this is DEFINITELY a work /s


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

CM Punky Brewster is far more trouble than he/she's worth. He can go be a mean girl somewhere else; AEW doesn't need him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No police apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567184889081913346


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> If this is so serious like all the "wrestling journalists" have said, how come there hasn't been any suspensions or firings yet?


They're hugely valuable assets to the company, 4 of them are newly crowned champions, 1 of them has just started a main event storyline.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> No police apparently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567184889081913346


Whomp whomppp


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> They're hugely valuable assets to the company, 4 of them are newly crowned champions, 1 of them has just started a main event storyline.


Ace Steel should have been fired on the spot though if all this is true. Throwing chairs at the face of a wrestler/exec and biting another. Ace has only been with the company since March as a coach, so should be the first to be made an example of. You don't hear about Jerry Lynn, Dean Malenko, BJ Whitmer or Pat Buck doing this.

If Ace survives this, it'll send a bad message that anyone, no matter how low on the ladder, can get away with anything.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

thorwold said:


>


You literally beat me to this by seconds.


----------



## Attlaxus (4 mo ago)

Its good to see that some people still believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

One top star in WWE noted that they believe that this is the CM Punk that they knew years ago, while two WWE talents said that if it is a work than it had to be an incredibly intricate one. One of those two said, “If this Punk press scrum thing is a work.. bravo.” The two had spoken to Fightful before Raw and said they had individually learned it wasn’t a work and were surprised it happened at all.

Both of those latter two sources were both also confused as to why Tony Khan didn’t give a follow-up comment about Punk taking shots at the EVPs, nor providing any clarity regarding them considering they started AEW with him. A WWE official said that they agreed with Khan that wrestlers who don’t like each other isn’t a bad thing for wrestling but said that power needed to be asserted in situations like this to let everyone know behavior like this is not tolerated. That official said that this kind of thing didn’t happen often recently in WWE because talent knew that they wouldn’t be welcomed back if they did it while Vince McMahon was involved. One notable example of this is Alberto El Patron, who was fired following his altercation with an employee. 

So I guess these two WWE wrestlers are being worked too, marks.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Slander lmao. Maybe check what words mean before you use them.
> 
> Punk hasn’t said a thing that isn’t demonstrably true.


If he can't prove it to be absolutely true, then he could still be guilty of it. It's not like Punk doesn't have a history of being found guilty for slanderous remarks. 

If this isn't a work, the guy is an absolute liability to the company. You would've thought that he would've grown out of it, especially given that these problems seem to magically follow him around.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Dickhead1990 said:


> If he can't prove it to be absolutely true, then he could still be guilty of it. It's not like Punk doesn't have a history of being found guilty for slanderous remarks.
> 
> If this isn't a work, the guy is an absolute liability to the company. You would've thought that he would've grown out of it, especially given that these problems seem to magically follow him around.


You can’t blame Punk for wanting to come in and take the company to a new level. The Elite idiots have done nothing but hold them back for their own self interest. Punk is right about there being a niche audience. They won’t grow if they continue to keep such a pathetic, Indie mindset


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Now Bobby Fish who JUST left AEW wants to shoot fight Punk. Yes, this is DEFINITELY a work /s


I read this article and it seems like Bobby Fish wants to do a real kickboxing match and he'd been trying to get TK to agree to it. He was just suggesting Punk as a potential opponent. This actually also explains why Fish left AEW. He's probably gonna take a kickboxing match.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No cops there now........


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If they fire Ace, Punk is going to turn that company on its head.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> You can’t blame Punk for wanting to come in and take the company to a new level. The Elite idiots have done nothing but hold them back for their own self interest. Punk is right about there being a niche audience. They won’t grow if they continue to keep such a pathetic, Indie mindset


Punk is the living embodiment of indie mindset. He is THE indie guy.

Is your point about The Elite fact or just your opinion? Do you work at AEW to know?

At this point, I'm not sure we're looking at a man that wants to elevate anything. 6 months ago, I would've agreed. Lately though, he's picking fights with fans, burying talent on TV and causing embarrassing moments fimor himself and the company in front of "journalists". Those aren't the actions of a man that wants to help the company.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Slander lmao. Maybe check what words mean before you use them.
> 
> Punk hasn’t said a thing that isn’t demonstrably true.


The legal depositions would make great reading:

Attorney: Mr. Buck …

One of the Bucks: Actually my name is Jackson.

Attorney: OK, Mr. Jackson Buck … by the way, is Pat Buck your father?

One of the Bucks: No, my name is Nick Jackson. Our team is called the Young Bucks.

Attorney: So you and your father Pat Buck are called the Young Bucks?

One of the Bucks: No, me and my brother are …

Attorney: So Pat Buck is your older brother?

One of the Bucks: No we’re not related. Me and my brother Matt are the Young Bucks.

Attorney: I thought you were the Elite.

One of the Bucks: We are. But our team name is the Young Bucks.

Attorney: This is very confusing.

One of the Bucks: You’re telling me.

Attorney: OK, Mr. Nick Buck, have you ever run a Target store?

One of the Bucks: Errr, no.

Attorney: AHA!!!

One of the Bucks: …

Attorney: Could you run a Target if you had to.

One of the Bucks: I believe so.

Attorney: Do you have the keys?

One of the Bucks: Keys? To what?

Attorney: To the Target store?

One of the Bucks: Um, no.

Attorney: Then how are you going to run it if you can’t even get in?

One of the Bucks: …

Attorney: We are asking for summary judgment.

One of the Bucks: (superkicks attorney)


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

The MJF thing was a work.

This new one is to create heat, angles and interest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> You can’t blame Punk for wanting to come in and take the company to a new level. The Elite idiots have done nothing but hold them back for their own self interest. Punk is right about there being a niche audience. They won’t grow if they continue to keep such a pathetic, Indie mindset


Realistically what new level can Punk take it too?

1. The Elite got so over without the WWE machine that they got a billionaire fan to back them and creat a promotion. 

2. Meanwhile the supposed voice of the voiceless and true non-machine guy got flustered he didn't get a Mania main event. Failed to successfully find a 2nd life after wrestling in the public eye. Then waited to jump on the coattails of The Elite and the successful promotion they were in. 

3. Punk, Bryan, Jericho, and Moxley got names no doubt. But the reality is they jumped on the bandwagon of work others did.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

D Z said:


> The MJF thing was a work.
> 
> This new one is to create heat, angles and interest.


Why the fuck would this be a work? 

1) Punk is feuding with MJF. 

2) This makes AEW look stupid unprofessional.

3) This makes an otherwise great ppv forgettable and overshadows everything actually happening in the ring + devaluing all the talent and hard work put in.

Also the MJF situation was a shoot turned into a work. It overshadowed Wardlow's big win, so the timing and execution of it honestly just doesn't make any sense in hindsight. 

Wrestlers are real people with real egos who don't always get along with one another. Shocking revelation I know 🙄


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Zapato said:


> It’s okay, Colt will help out with the legal fees.


*Colt’s mom.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Why the fuck would this be a work?
> 
> 1) Punk is feuding with MJF.
> 
> ...


Look at this mark pretending its a shoot. 

Lmao.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

D Z said:


> Look at this mark pretending its a shoot.
> 
> Lmao.


I bet you think Cody leaving is still a work. It's just a storyline building up to AEW vs WWE crossover event, right? 😂

Imagine thinking everything is a work just to cater to smarks online. How mentally inept do you have to be?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think its a work, but if it is, its a good way to get everyone to hate Punk despite being a pretty dumb work.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

Why are you all acting like a bunch of geeks, ‘it’s a work, it’s not a work, it’s a worked shoot etc’ who gives a flying fuck? None of you know for sure, you have no affiliation with any of the wrestlers and nor do you have any backstage scoop. Just shut the fuck up 😂


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

From Fightful

"Hoffman States Police Department does not have any police reports, nor any documentation that police were requested, during AEW All Out event for anything that allegedly occurred backstage. The only police response at the event was regarding a family issue in the audience."

I'm proud to be always right.


----------



## endiadj (Mar 9, 2020)

Art Vandaley said:


> I can't imagine anyone will end up in serious legal trouble from this, assuming the stories we've heard are true, it sounds like Omega and the Bucks were trying to intimidate Punk, Punk defended himself initiating the violence and Ace Steel was trying to defend his wife.


Confronting someone about the shit you talked about them is not "trying to intimidate".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Passing Triangles said:


>


lol, next time tag a bitch


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good job CM Punk!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cannot believe people are eating this up. My God I would think wrestling fans would not be this gullible by now. After seeing a gazillion angles and swerves. Wrestling is literally a fake thing that they are trying to portray as real. That's the concept! 

Congrats TK, you have finally impressed me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Realistically what new level can Punk take it too?
> 
> 1. The Elite got so over without the WWE machine that they got a billionaire fan to back them and creat a promotion.
> 
> ...


The Voice of the Voice-less had to run to Vince to become a star that anyone knew.

The Cucamonga Kids and TwinkleToes McFingerBang done so much that the eyes went and FOUND them and said, “Yes. We want you to be the face of a $100m startup.”



endiadj said:


> Confronting someone about the shit you talked about them is not "trying to intimidate".


In the world of CM PUSSY it is.

CM PUSSY:“My locker room is always open. I’m still gonna be walking these hallways saying if you got a fucking problem with me, ‘Let’s fucking go!’”

Also CM PUSSY: “Whoa wtf! Why are you guys in my locker room!”


I’m convinced this motherfucker suffers from bi-polar disorder, @RapShepard


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> In the world of CM PUSSY it is.
> 
> CM PUSSY:“My locker room is always open. I’m still gonna be walking these hallways saying if you got a fucking problem with me, ‘Let’s fucking go!’”
> 
> ...


None of it is real. None of the supposed fight or hostility. Nothing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear a fan could pull out a gun and shoot a wrestler point blank and his brains go flying everywhere on tv and you'd have people on here saying "Its a work guys".

In what way does this benefit anyone to be a work? it makes the company look fucking terrible, makes Khan look like a joke, makes Punk look like an unhinged asshole and unprofessional, makes the EVP's look like shit. Why take away the the focus from MJF's return and the ppv on some potential feud with Punk and The Elite? The Élite i might who are all babyfaces, newly turned babyfaces who just won the trios titles they JUST introduced. Makes no sense.

And yeah i know some will say "Well its got everyone talking" yeah about how much of a shit show the company is, how terrible of a person CM Punk is, and how unprofessional the EVP's are, and how much of a joke Tony Khan is as a boss. If its a work yeah its one of the dumbest of all time, lets make everyone in the company look like shit, great plan there guys.

Whos anyone supposed to be behind in this so called work and root for? theres no one that looks good thats involved, they all look like a bunch of assholes.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Jayinem said:


>





Irish Jet said:


> You literally beat me to this by seconds.


Way ahead of y'all even if it was the lowest hanging fruit.


somerandomfan said:


> Meanwhile, in this thread,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/125437560418865152
> If this is a work it'd be the stupidest work ever to do a worked shoot in regards not only to people he's not anywhere close to having a story with, but have their own things going on, if there was any plan to work this it'd be so long out the heat would die and there's no point. With Punks record I wouldn't be surprised if he did just decide to shoot and TK made the wrong call in not stopping him.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

toon126 said:


> Fuck all will happen legally.
> 
> Men had a fight. They won’t be the first, they won’t be the last and not one of them is pussy enough to take it down the legal route - fortunately this isn’t Hollywood and they’re not cry babies like Chris Rock.


Everyone in "The Elite" is enough of a pussy not to look at this, if it happened, like "it was just a bit of a scuffle".


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Everyone in "The Elite" is enough of a pussy not to look at this, if it happened, like "it was just a bit of a scuffle".


God I hope not. But fuck if they do, what it says about them.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Just watched a live podcast by JDfromNY206 about the Punk situation and he said someone who's opinion he trusts has said several top names are gone from AEW and that an announcement is imminent.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> Just watched a live podcast by JDfromNY206 about the Punk situation and he said someone who's opinion he trusts has said several top names are gone from AEW and that an announcement is imminent.


Wrestlers are fired, yet some will still claim it's a work and they're getting paid to sit at home lmao. 

It'll be interesting to see what they do with Punk.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Anything on BTE?


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

UPDATE: CM Punk met with Tony; Punk might be staying...







www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Jayinem said:


> Wrestlers are fired, yet some will still claim it's a work and they're getting paid to sit at home lmao.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what they do with Punk.


Whilst it's quite obviously a shoot. You also had plenty of people online believe the whole MJF thing as being a shoot. Removing him from the roster, removing his merchandise etc.

So you can't blame people for thinking they'd lean into this and blur the lines a little bit coming off of a PPV when they'd been building tension between Punk and the rest for months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Whilst it's quite obviously a shoot. You also had plenty of people online believe the whole MJF thing as being a shoot. Removing him from the roster, removing his merchandise etc.
> 
> So you can't blame people for thinking they'd lean into this and blur the lines a little bit coming off of a PPV when they'd been building tension between Punk and the rest for months.


Whos to say that MJF thing was a work for sure? could've very easily been real and they just worked things out and tried to play it off as all a work. I mean that Wardlow interview i saw he was talking about how all the BS with Max overshadowed his moment and he was being very real and honest about everything.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Whos to say that MJF thing was a work for sure? could've very easily been real and they just worked things out and tried to play it off as all a work.


Oh come on.

You don't believe they would have given MJF a live mic on Dynamite do you!?

It's obvious that MJF and Punk were always linked. It's not a coincidence that MJF was off television the entire time Punk was out injured and then finally returned when CM Punk was back and in a world title match in Chicago. If Punk never got injured, I am 100% confident MJF would have come back sooner and the main event of All Out would have been Punk vs. MJF instead.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

So who would call the police/push for legal stuff? The YB? 

Not gonna lie, if in a scrap somewhere (if I was that way inclined) and someone threw a chair at me, i might think they are a fucking bitch but i'm not calling the police lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Oh come on.
> 
> You don't believe they would have given MJF a live mic on Dynamite do you!?
> 
> It's obvious that MJF and Punk were always linked. It's not a coincidence that MJF was off television the entire time Punk was out injured and then finally returned when CM Punk was back and in a world title match in Chicago. If Punk never got injured, I am 100% confident MJF would have come back sooner and the main event of All Out would have been Punk vs. MJF instead.


That promo aint concrete proof it was a work, Tony let him cut a promo and be real, likely told him to just get stuff off his chest cause he knew it would be good tv, and then he went off tv to negotiate and work things out. 

I believe 100% MJF had frustrations about his booking and pay, i mean Wardlow fucking squashed him, and MJF's drama took away what was supposed to be Wardlow's star making moment, was that part of the work too fucking Wardlow over and ruining his moment? cause Wardlow aint been the same since.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

Bubbly3 said:


> So who would call the police/push for legal stuff? The YB?
> 
> Not gonna lie, if in a scrap somewhere (if I was that way inclined) and someone threw a chair at me, i might think they are a fucking bitch but i'm not calling the police lol.


And if you got serious injuries from said chair, you'd just think they're a fucking bitch and let it go? Need to get on your level.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Punk is the male version of Veruca Salt. ME ME ME!! Fuck this old bag of bones already.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Do the people who keep repeating it's a work enjoy telling little kids that Santa isn't real?

Because that's basically what you're doing here

Let these kiddos enjoy their escapism and live in the wonderfully magical world that is professional wrestling


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ratings should boom this week.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Don't know much about this. Did Punk at least win this fight?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Imagine if Punk sued TK because his "EVPs" assaulted and bullied him.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Punk is the male version of Veruca Salt. ME ME ME!! Fuck this old bag of bones already.


CM Punk is a seether?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Pretty obvious that TK is in over is head with all of this.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear a fan could pull out a gun and shoot a wrestler point blank and his brains go flying everywhere on tv and you'd have people on here saying "Its a work guys".
> 
> In what way does this benefit anyone to be a work? it makes the company look fucking terrible, makes Khan look like a joke, makes Punk look like an unhinged asshole and unprofessional, makes the EVP's look like shit. Why take away the the focus from MJF's return and the ppv on some potential feud with Punk and The Elite? The Élite i might who are all babyfaces, newly turned babyfaces who just won the trios titles they JUST introduced. Makes no sense.
> 
> ...


It makes the company the talk of the town. Controversy Create Cash. AEW took the hype of the WWE Clash at the Castle away from them in one day. And AEW has never given a shit about heels and faces anyway. It doesn't matter if Punk comes off as a jerk, it makes him fucking interesting. That press conference was gold. Wrestling has been missing that for ages. Taping into that edge. That is why the nWo was so great cause it tapped into something primal, a rebellious spirit. The nWo were not the classic mustache-twirling bad guys. They were heels yet they were cheered cause they were doing their own thing, people were wearing their colors. Cause it was awesome shit and people didn't know if the invasion was real or not. It was intriguing. This is what wrestling needs. 

Also it doesn't take from MJF at all cause if used right, the angle cause be a huge benefit for everybody. It doesn't matter if it makes the Elite look like jerks either cause all they did was wrestling in shitty multi-wrestlers matches. It also make them interesting. 

I love how during this whole thing you see guys like Cornette and Russo saying AEW is unprofessional, how a press conference like that would never happen under Vince McMahon. These old guys are falling into the trap and looking out of the touch. Cornette likes Punk so much and hate the Elite so much that he cannot see that this is an angle. Russo has been saying wrestling needs reality for ages and when it happens right in his face, he doesn't realise it's happening either. Hell if he did, his ego would not take it. lol This boy Tony Khan has finally grown up. He is playing chess while everyone is playing checkers. Now I have not heard from Bischoff yet. I wonder if he realises what is happening.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Everyone, literally EVERYONE in the know is saying it is NOT a work. And yet you still have marks on here saying it is. Fucking ridiculous.


Because those people “in the know” are either in on it or being worked too, its a work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> It makes the company the talk of the town. Controversy Create Cash. AEW took the hype of the WWE Clash at the Castle away from them in one day. And AEW has never given a shit about heels and faces anyway. It doesn't matter if Punk comes off as a jerk, it makes him fucking interesting. That press conference was gold. Wrestling has been missing that for ages. Taping into that edge. That is why the nWo was so great cause it tapped into something primal, a rebellious spirit. The nWo were not the classic mustache-twirling bad guys. They were heels yet they were cheered cause they were doing their own thing, people were wearing their colors. Cause it was awesome shit and people didn't know if the invasion was real or not. It was intriguing. This is what wrestling needs.
> 
> Also it doesn't take from MJF at all cause if used right, the angle cause be a huge benefit for everybody. It doesn't matter if it makes the Elite look like jerks either cause all they did was wrestling in shitty multi-wrestlers matches. It also make them interesting.
> 
> I love how during this whole thing you see guys like Cornette and Russo saying AEW is unprofessional, how a press conference like that would never happen under Vince McMahon. These old guys are falling into the trap and looking out of the touch. Cornette likes Punk so much and hate the Elite so much that he cannot see that this is an angle. Russo has been saying wrestling needs reality for ages and when it happens right in his face, he doesn't realise it's happening either. Hell if he did, his ego would not take it. lol This boy Tony Khan has finally grown up. He is playing chess while everyone is playing checkers. Now I have not heard from Bischoff yet. I wonder if he realises what is happening.


I still am of the belief that it IS a work, but goddamn if it is, it’s so well done that I am having a difficult time tapping into the gaps in logic. Only ones I see are:

— Kenny saying he would be doing more story-driven stuff going forward

— Page saying the match won’t be a masturbatory Bret Hart tribute and that this was going to be “for the first time” him saving AEW from Punk

— Punk randomly getting pissed at Page for what was clearly a vague comment that we all were left scratching our heads

— Punk’s Bret Hart fascination

— The idea that the Bucks kicked in a metal fucking door lol

— Ace Steel randomly becoming a person of interest only to discover he is pull hair and biting Omega, And the fight needing a fall guy, makes him an easy target.




I’d love to see it be real, because I can’t stand selfish pricks in the industry that remind me of Hogan, but part of me still says a work.

Whether I’m right or wrong, it is fun questioning what is and isn’t real. It’s the same thing in magic. No self-respecting magician tries to sell himself as a wizard, because we all know magic isn’t real. But what IS magic, is performing a feat so beyond the audience’s understanding of physics and engineering, that the only logical answer their mind can grasp is, “Was that real? It can’t be! But how else..? Illuminati!!!”

I’m along for the ride. This is entertaining.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

bdon said:


> I still am of the belief that it IS a work, but goddamn if it is, it’s so well done that I am having a difficult time tapping into the gaps in logic. Only ones I see are:
> 
> — Kenny saying he would be doing more story-driven stuff going forward
> 
> ...


As long as Punk is fired or fined heavily so he won't do it again I'm fine with it.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Jayinem said:


> And if you got serious injuries from said chair, you'd just think they're a fucking bitch and let it go? Need to get on your level.


What's a serious injury here?
If I got a black eye, I definitely would not. Especially if i'm not exactly blameless in the sequence of events. Not because I'm some wannabe hard nut, but because I simply wouldn't. It's a scrap and ultimately, it seems like there was no serious injury.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

Bubbly3 said:


> What's a serious injury here?
> If I got a black eye, I definitely would not. Especially if i'm not exactly blameless in the sequence of events. Not because I'm some wannabe hard nut, but because I simply wouldn't. It's a scrap and ultimately, it seems like there was no serious injury.


It was a hypothetical question because a serious injury could have happened. They don't let someone off scott free that shoots a gun at you and misses right? You didn't even get hurt at all, but the intention and possibility was there.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Punk should be fined for making Tony look bad in the media scrum.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

BIIIG Nige said:


> Punk should be fined for making Tony look bad in the media scrum.


Ill say this. I’m a big fan of punks, and can see why he’s pissed and don’t think the way things happened are his fault, solely. But his demeanor and tone sitting next to Tony was disrespectful. Tony obviously doesn’t get it right 100% of the time — no one does, and he’s new to his role. But by all accounts he seems like a good guy. Even being upset you can treat him better than that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> *I swear a fan could pull out a gun and shoot a wrestler point blank and his brains go flying everywhere on tv and you'd have people on here saying "Its a work guys".*


Well, Tommy Dreamer wanted a Sniper to legit shoot him back in ECW.. Nothing serious though, "just" a shoulder wound


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> I still am of the belief that it IS a work, but goddamn if it is, it’s so well done that I am having a difficult time tapping into the gaps in logic. Only ones I see are:
> 
> — Kenny saying he would be doing more story-driven stuff going forward
> 
> ...


Meltzer did a piece for it and clarified it was about Cabana. The news started spreading after it.

According to Dave and Bryan 2 days ago, the boys in the back all understood what Page was saying, which I can imagine was what pissed Punk off the most. He didn't try to bury Punk to the fans, he tried to bury Punk to the locker room.

I like Page but what he did was pretty dumb and if he didn't do it we wouldn't even be here in the first place.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Meltzer did a piece for it and clarified it was about Cabana. The news started spreading after it.
> 
> According to Dave and Bryan 2 days ago, the boys in the back all understood what Page was saying, which I can imagine was what pissed Punk off the most. He didn't try to bury Punk to the fans, he tried to bury Punk to the locker room.
> 
> I like Page but what he did was pretty dumb and if he didn't do it we wouldn't even be here in the first place.


I agree with this. I even said Page is one dumb fuck on multiple occasions, just like last year when he decided to take a leave of absence for his newborn baby.

Doesn’t mean you (TK I mean) allow Punk to continue going off the rails every chance he gets.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> I agree with this. I even said Page is one dumb fuck on multiple occasions, just like last year when he decided to take a leave of absence for his newborn baby.
> 
> Doesn’t mean you (TK I mean) allow Punk to continue going off the rails every chance he gets.


I think Punk may be slightly pissed with TK too tbh.
He said "I thought it was gonna be dealt with", it didn't, he came back and Page was saying he doesn't listen to advice from Punk and Sting which probably ticked him off even more.

TK is a massive idiot for letting allowing this to carry on. Did the same with MJF until he threatened to no-show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> I think Punk may be slightly pissed with TK too tbh.
> He said "I thought it was gonna be dealt with", it didn't, he came back and Page was saying he doesn't listen to advice from Punk and Sting which probably ticked him off even more.
> 
> TK is a massive idiot for letting allowing this to carry on. Did the same with MJF until he threatened to no-show.


Well, this is the real crux of the issue. Punk’s biggest issue, this entire time, seemed to be with TK, and he unleashed on the EVPs. If you know TK is the man in charge and didn’t provide you with the results you wanted, then how is your going around and blaming everyone but him any different than what is going on everywhere else?

Someone needs to be a leader and hold TK’s feet to the fire. I’m not sure who that someone is either.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Gn1212 said:


> Meltzer did a piece for it and clarified it was about Cabana. The news started spreading after it.
> 
> According to Dave and Bryan 2 days ago, the boys in the back all understood what Page was saying, which I can imagine was what pissed Punk off the most. He didn't try to bury Punk to the fans, he tried to bury Punk to the locker room.
> 
> I like Page but what he did was pretty dumb and if he didn't do it we wouldn't even be here in the first place.


And how does Mr. Worker’s Rights (that’s what Page poked at, CMP’s public image of being for workers and saying in reality he isn’t) underscore his point? He makes a crack about how those guys couldn’t run a Target.

Which is basically saying people who work in retail are idiots and not on his level.

You can’t make this stuff up.

(But then again MJF — who had recently kayfabe paid a former WWE guy $150K for one match — cuts a promo about WWE guys coming in and taking AEW guys’ spots … and insinuating they are also making more money … and nobody bats an eye, lol.)


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Punk is too old for this shit. If he were in his twenties I could kinda chalk some of it to youth, but bastard has an old man beard like Burl Ives. 

Best in the world my ass. more like blame the entire world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

D Z said:


> From Fightful
> 
> "Hoffman States Police Department does not have any police reports, nor any documentation that police were requested, during AEW All Out event for anything that allegedly occurred backstage. The only police response at the event was regarding a family issue in the audience."
> 
> I'm proud to be always right.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Even if a lawsuit is served regarding all this backstage bullshit, the "it's a work" crowd will say this is a kayfabe lawsuit and they are going to court just to make the angle look real and they can never publicly admit it is a worked lawsuit because that would be criminal

That's what these people would say


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

toon126 said:


> Exactly. It was a brawl that happens, particularly in a testosterone fuelled environment. If any single man there is thinking about pressing charges or filing for damages, they’d lose a shit ton of respect.


And that right there is exactly the problem with most men... 98% of you are still stupid caveman apes that refuse to evolve past using your fists! It's called be an intelligent human being and use your words... or did u skip that day in kindergarten?!?


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> And that right there is exactly the problem with most men... 98% of you are still stupid caveman apes that refuse to evolve past using your fists! It's called be an intelligent human being and use your words... or did u skip that day in kindergarten?!?


But they didn’t, did they? I’m not advocating violence, nor suggesting it was even remotely necessary in that situation.

But IF a fight does break out, it is what it is. They’re gonna have to be big boys and accept they all had a role in it, and these things can happen. It never should go beyond that.


----------

